
Show HN: SalaryFeed – Anonymous salaries - jampoole
https://salaryfeed.com
======
wjr
I'd make sure to approve each entry before it shows up on the site or to give
an option to flag it by the user.

Good data is the core value of this site if it's littered with jokes then no
one will trust the site & contribute to it.

~~~
jampoole
Yep, exactly this! I already have flagging on my list of TODO's which is
currently at the top of that list. Til then I'm the filter. I'm allowing it to
be a little more free right now just to get my foot in the door with data.
Thanks!

~~~
dugluak
How do you plan to moderate entries that don't look like obvious jokes but
might not be true either?

Boeing, Engineer, California, USA, $260,000 sounds legit but don't know how
reliable

Quick and Dirty Tips, Senior Software Engineer, Detroit, MI, USA, $220,000 is
probably a joke

~~~
jampoole
I feel the exact same way about those two salaries listed. Thanks for noting
that.

When the site gains more traction and authority I'm shooting for more honest
than bad. Hopefully, it will be obvious looking at the averages.

Then when I add flagging (probably this weekend) I'm hoping that will really
help solidify my opinions for removal (then I'll gain thresholds for grounds
on removals). The flagging will either be tally based or vote based. Also I'm
considering adding commenting on the flag or just in general commenting on any
salary provided. Might even show std, med, etc.

Thanks for your input!

~~~
dugluak
Right now I wouldn't consider any salaries listed there to be reliable, people
are probably just testing the site out. My honest opinion would be to load
initial data yourself using some legitimate sources (glassdoor could be one,
but you can google it) instead of relying completely on crowd to build your
database from ground up.

You should show some really good data to begin with.

But overall site looks slick!

good luck

------
jampoole
So far a couple entries are showing locations other than US, but with salary
in US$.

Just wanted to note you can change the currency by clicking the currency icon
(not sure if that's obvious to anyone)?

------
statguru123456
Its bit buggy, I was able to enter negative salary. also needs some display
consistencies like only USD amounts are displayed with a $ and others with
currency ISO3

~~~
jampoole
Ah, that was you:) I just noticed those negative values were being allowed.
Thanks for doing that I'll fix that up. I need more validation for sure.

With the $ display I thought since the default on posting is US$ that it would
be more obvious to mean USD by default in the display. I can easily change
that to be US$ instead or something more uniform. I was also planning on
making a converter per currency display to show real market value conversions
to any currency.

What currency format would you think people would prefer? I could straight up
do symbols and all?

~~~
statguru123456
For currency the three-letter ISO code (USD, CHF, ...) is pretty standard.

[https://www.iso.org/iso-4217-currency-
codes.html](https://www.iso.org/iso-4217-currency-codes.html)

~~~
jampoole
The site is localized en-US so the way it's displayed is accurate to that
localization (in showing other currencies, other than USD, to be in ISO).

The better option here would be defaulting the site to the locale of the users
browser and/or just localizing the whole site translations and all.

I'd like to get more feedback on this before rolling anything out
unnecessarily.

------
felipebrnd
Cool, what about the whole gender pay gap?

Would make it more interesting being able to add it together with the salary
data...

~~~
jampoole
Ya, I definitely considered it, but then also had the thought not to
discriminate on gender so wanted a level playing ground. I'm also not sure
about adding too many fields and over do it.

If I get enough request for it I'll definitely add this as an optional field.

------
t1o5
Will this handle duplicate Employer field entry ?

~~~
jampoole
That field is case sensitive for now. I'd like to get more data first, but I
can edit the entries easily if they are similar.

I'd like to provide a autocomplete dropdown for Employer and Title in the
future, but I didn't want to have a limited set in the short term.

~~~
usernum3hundred
you probably would want to build the employer list by yourself instead of
waiting, that would be much faster to build and cleaner, otherwise you are
gonna get a lot of junk and dupes.

~~~
jampoole
Thanks for your suggestion. I totally agree and I'm going to add that soon.

~~~
usernum3hundred
Job Title as well, cause that's a finite list.

